# What's the deal with kiddy mode?



## CptAsian

Official answer is in the OP here:








Overclock.net Xenforo Migration 2020


Hello all, For a while now we have been eluding to an impending site migration, hence why some of the sites current bugs and functionality issues have remained up till now as there was little point patching a system that will be altogether replaced in the near future, however we of course...




www.overclock.net


----------

